
Where do I find my Bitcoin address? - StacyTucker
Anyone? Sorry, new to this cryptocurrency thing.
======
mgsouth
The wallet software or exchange you're using should be able to provide it for
you; the details will depend exactly what software you're using. A good,
somewhat detailed, but fairly short description of addresses is here:
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Address](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Address) .

Free piece of advice: You might want to consider deleting this thread. It's
not really the kind of question that HN is geared to (a quick web search would
probably have worked better for you), and you're at risk of being down-voted
:)

